# font size measurements



## skyhigh007 (Jun 17, 2004)

Hi

Is it a good idea to mix with px and pt when design the web site? I use px to set the layouts and use pt to contents on the site, mostly texts. If I use font-family: tunga, px does not go well with it, so I choose pt to go with tunga.


----------



## dannyn (Nov 9, 2007)

It does not really matter. With PX you will get the same size on every computer, but the downside is that the user can not increase the font size in there browser. With PT it is the opposite.


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

dannyn said:


> It does not really matter. With PX you will get the same size on every computer, but the downside is that the user can not increase the font size in there browser. With PT it is the opposite.


Actually that has changed in modern browsers. That used to be the case, but now both IE and Firefox allow you to increase the size of the whole page (fixed px fonts, images, etc.) Opera already had this option for years, but now you can also do it with IE and Firefox too  Browsers are becoming more accessible to the impaired 

The only issue would be if you use an older browser, such as IE6 instead of IE7, or an older version of Firefox before this improvement, or a browser that just doesn't have this feature to begin with.

IE, Firefox, Opera, and Safari seem to be the four most popular browsers. I'm not sure if Safari has this feature because I tend to use Firefox on my Mac rather than Safari


----------



## dannyn (Nov 9, 2007)

For me, if it is not 100% then that is not good enough. So I figure, why would I chance it?


----------



## lavazza (May 15, 2006)

*Using Points, Pixels, Ems, or Percentages for CSS Fonts
Deciding on Font Sizing in CSS*



> *Relative lengths*
> <snip/>
> 
> *Absolute lengths*
> ...


----------



## matt-h (Apr 30, 2006)

Using em's is pretty easy. Set the HTML font-size to 100%, Body font-size to 62.5% and then all text-sizes within the page to 10% of their pixel size, i.e. 12px -> 1.2em

http://www.netmag.co.uk/files/article_images/169/NET169.tut_css2.pdf


----------

